# Wood allergies



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I did not know a woodworking friend, (mostly a turner) had an alergy to a wood that he never told me about. About a month ago, he was turning some of it and apparently breathed enough dust to cause a serious reaction. He made it about 200' from shop to the kitchen. He was alone, and tried to get a treatment. His wife got home and found him dead on the kitchen counter. Apparently the trouble breathing had caused a heart attack. He was never to work that wood alone. I will find out what type of wood caused the problem at the appropriate time, and update this. Be careful with exotics and other woods which you are or may be sensitive to please. Tools, machines and electricity are not the only dangers in the shop.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

The thing to know about allergic reaction, is you may have eaten, used, been exposed hundreds, or thousands of times before you ever have a reaction. So if you get a red, raised rash while eating or doing something, take it seriously. Really seriously if it causes even a bit of shortness of breath, or any sensation of a tight throat.

Most people once they sensitize to a substance, have problems quicker with repeated exposures, and the events also get worse in most cases, so it's not like it will go away, or get better.

For most wood allergies are just a skin rash, so not allowing it to touch your skin will sometimes work. That said if it causes a respiratory hardship, just stay away from the offender.

Sorry to hear about your friends fate.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your friend. I guess the move the air cleaner / filter up the project list a bit.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's unbelievably tragic.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

What a horrible story. Sympathies go out to you and all concerned.

I had a reaction to olivewood the first time I machined it. And I really hate the smell of the dust. But havent had any reactions since, and I am working it alot because thats what most people want here on Majorca.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Tragic…I always have my cell phone with me for emergencies.

Allergic reactions are dangerous. I ended up in the hospital for a coup!e days after a reaction to a Sulfa antibiotic. I went into the emergency room and told them I was having a reaction and trouble breathing. They immediately started treatment.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts. Even though he was not on this site, it is a sad loss of a great craftsman.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts. Even though he was not on this site, it is a sad loss of a great craftsman.


----------



## 23tony (Dec 8, 2017)

Really sorry about your friend, but thank you for sharing. It never even occurred to me that a wood allergy was a possibility.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Really sorry about your friend, but thank you for sharing. It never even occurred to me that a wood allergy was a possibility.
> 
> - 23tony


This might be a good read for you then.

https://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/

The reality is you, are probably like most of us, we have been hip deep in sawdust, and never the first experience with itchy, scratchy, from it. But should you be one of the unlucky, it's good to have knowledge of it's potential.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your friend. Definitely something we all need to take to heart and keep in mind.

Morado (Bolivian Rosewood) is the only wood that bothers me. If I don't remember to wear gloves when I work with it and I get dust on my hands and arms, they will turn red and itch for several days. No other woods, not even other Rosewoods, do that to me. And fortunately, I've never had a respiratory reaction but I'm also pretty diligent about putting my respirator on when I'm doing anything that makes fine dust.

Stay safe LJs.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your friend.

Unfortunately, wood lathes are among the hardest machines from which to effectively collect generated dust.

Therefore, dust masks, face shields and protective clothing offer more effective mitigation, especially in conjunction with conventional collection and air filtering, for those that are allergic to wood and/or wood dust.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts. I j ust wanted to alert all readers because I am sure there are times we have all done something unsafe because it's quicker, or easier, or whatever reason or excuse we use to justify it. I am sure, although he was well trained in safety precautions through work, he probably thought it's just a little sanding, or whatever he actually was doing. Maybe left off the respirator for a minute, or working alone when he knew not to work that wood alone. Once this virus clears a bit more here in Illinois, I want to visit his wife and get more details to share and hopefully spare someone else a problem.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm highly allergic to Bubinga . 
I've also been warning woodworkers for years about the toxicity of exotic woods.
Some of the most poisonous frogs in the rain forest are very colorful. Exotic woods that are red ,yellow,purple same concept. Natures way of telling us watch out stay away.
So sorry to hear about your friend ibewjon.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry to read the tragic news. :-(

Thought everyone is aware there are more dangers than dust and cutting yourself? Sigh.

I have dealt various tree pollen allergies all my life, So have to be extra cautious. 
Have a skin reaction to every wood on the Wood Database list that I have worked with and has 3+ stars. 
Rosewood and Bubinga trigger my asthma unless I use N100 respirator. Picked a slab of Alligator Juniper cheap once. Trimmed the ends off to check moisture and had to stop for inhaler. Gave that slab away cheap. Tried to use some spalted maple many years ago, and had to use epi pen for that encounter due mold spores. 
Even some of the 2 star woods are randomly challenging. Sanding red oak without a N100 mask gives me flu like symptoms for 3-5 days afterwards, while white oak gives me no problems? 
Wood allergies are real, but I like working wood to much to stop?

Thanks for reminding all of danger, despite the grim outcome.

Be Safe, not Sorry.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've always been allergic to juniper pollen, mainly makes me turn into a walking snot ball. You know the stuff, throat cheese, lung butter…

I love using the local juniper wood but the same effect if I breath in any of the dust while cutting or sanding, but fortunately I only need to engage the DC to take care of any issues.


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Jan 23, 2020)

What a tragic event. I'm really sorry to hear it.

I think it's important to share this and raise awareness. Many times, I've made a quick cut and didn't use my mask. Makes you wonder what's the tipping point in creating a full-blown allergic reaction.

For me, Red Cedar creates numbness in my nose and throat. Walnut gives me flu-like symptoms. Exotics like Wenge, Cocobolo, various Rosewoods, Bubinga and Morado I'm not so sure. I've had the foresight to be pretty careful around them whenever I've used them (full coverage clothing, mask, eye protection, quick cool shower as soon as I finish). I've got a monster slab of Cocobolo that needs milling and I'm pretty certain that I'll farm that out because my entire shop would be tainted given my meager dust collection system.

I did hear on a musical instrument making forum that a cool or cold water is preferable because hot water opens pores which may lead to deeper exposure to the chemicals. Also, using a scraper instead of sandpaper to keep the dust down is a good idea.

Stay safe out there!


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Jan 23, 2020)

I just saw my ending line in my message above. Maybe I'd better stop smelling that dust.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

sorry about your friend, allergies are scary. I have eaten shrimp all of my adult life, not a lot but I eat it when i can. A couple years ago My wife brought home a shrimp stir fry. I ate the shrimp and went into anifilaxis and almost dies. allergies can start at any time. I had no warning


----------

